# IMac Pro or HP Z4?



## DaveBCC (Jul 2, 2019)

Hello friends,

I need to replace my 10 year old Pro Tools PC (failed motherboard). Since I have gained an interest in sample-based orchestral composition, I am considering either a 10 core iMac Pro, or a 12-core HP Z4 G4 (i9-9920X). Either would include 128GB RAM, and an equivalent compliment of drives. Since I have only used Pro Tools up to this point, and expect to learn either Cubase or Logic going forward, I think I am platform agnostic.

To first order, the Apple solution (with required TB drive docks and PCIe card cage) and the HP solution are about the same money. I am interested in understanding if the Vi-Control community is strongly supportive of one of these platforms versus the other based on performance. 

I won’t be surprised if responses are overwhelmingly PC. Nonetheless, I would be very interested to hear from any iMac Pro users out there.

Thanks in advance for any input,

db


----------



## cadenzajon (Jul 2, 2019)

I picked up an HP i9 Z4 workstation last month on eBay to replace my 10 year old workhorse. Came with some upgrades... 80GB RAM, a spiffy video card and a secondary 2TB SSD for $1750. Runs smooth as butter and still has a year left on the warranty. I use Cubase on it and the performance is awesome.


----------



## DaveBCC (Jul 2, 2019)

cadenzajon said:


> I picked up an HP i9 Z4 workstation last month on eBay to replace my 10 year old workhorse. Came with some upgrades... 80GB RAM, a spiffy video card and a secondary 2TB SSD for $1750. Runs smooth as butter and still has a year left on the warranty. I use Cubase on it and the performance is awesome.



Wow, that's a great deal, thx for your reply  (also title fixed)


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 8, 2019)

Given your main options, it seems like you're not too price-sensitive. Investing in quality hardware now will pay dividends in longevity later on. Logic and Cubase are both fantastic platforms for VI work, and you'll find lots of pros (and way more hobbyists) in either camp.


----------



## DaveBCC (Jul 8, 2019)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Given your main options, it seems like you're not too price-sensitive. Investing in quality hardware now will pay dividends in longevity later on. Logic and Cubase are both fantastic platforms for VI work, and you'll find lots of pros (and way more hobbyists) in either camp.


Thanks for the feedback sir. Leaning toward PC now, will report back when I have it put together.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 9, 2019)

I'm in the iMac Pro Camp. If its going to be the same money, you get the option of Logic Pro X. 

Don't forget you can bootcamp Windows 10 and then you get the best of both worlds.....


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 9, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> I'm in the iMac Pro Camp. If its going to be the same money, you get the option of Logic Pro X.
> 
> Don't forget you can bootcamp Windows 10 and then you get the best of both worlds.....


That is 95% the case, because you also do not get the best of both worlds for two reasons:
1. Performance of Apple machines is not always equivalent or better on Windows, due to under-clocked CPUs and software trickery in macOS to make the system run cooler and quieter
2. Right now there is a hold on Apple users upgrading to the 1903 build of Windows 10, because certain Apple Bootcamp drivers have not passed tests with M$ as I understand it.
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveyw...pdate-block-for-apple-mac-users/#f8f8b17e8781


----------



## colony nofi (Jul 10, 2019)

Having both the Z workstations and mac pro's around work projects (sorry, not imac pro's) - it will come down to how you feel comfortable. The FEEL of familiarity is undervalued in my opinion. I choose to work on OSX based machines for my creative work, and when technical implementations are required for some projects, (massively multichannel installs etc) then I often jump on PC - but that is more because of the hardware chosen by clients rather than me. (Its most often MAX, which works on both os's equally well!)

I like the way the apple ecosystem works, even if I don't agree with all of their decisions. (I don't agree with all of microsofts decisions either!)

I run 64GB in some machines and 128GB on another. I don't think I've ever gone over the 64GB - but thats due to very fast drives, a very low pre-load buffer in kontakt, and running tracks disabled (nuendo) when not included in a session. Indeed, working this way, its not often a large cue runs over 32GB if I'm careful. And I use tonnes of instruments. I NEED more than 64GB when running surround templates with many of the instruments having 3 sets of outputs from kontakt routed to different positions etc. 

When first getting a trash can mac pro, I thought running external drives would be a nightmare. Turns out its been a godsend. I now often work remotely - so grabbing some to take with me is easy. Also means swapping between studios is really quick. I love the new blackmagic 10g docks. Not the fastest drives I've used by a long way, but easily fast enough, and give great flexibility. Rip a drive out, pop it in a USB-C enclosure, and its roadworthy for my mac pro. 

I don't know if I can help you out any more than that. I'll be in the same boat when the new mac pro's come out - tossing them up against the Z4s.


----------

